# Offa's Dyke



## svalbard (Apr 10, 2014)

http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-wales-mid-wales-26921202

I love these type of stories. It just goes to show that what we know about the distant past is ever changing.


----------



## Ice fyre (Apr 11, 2014)

Indeed an interesting read. I love that we are constanly finding out new things about these ancient monuments!


----------



## Gramm838 (Apr 11, 2014)

So do you think the Welsh Tourist Board are going to call it 'The Unknown Person's Dyke' from now on...doesn't really trip off the tongue in the same way, does it?

I knew someone who lived in a street called Offa's Close - I looked everywhere but never did see him, so he can't have been that close.

Ho Ho


----------

